# Yesterday's adventure



## ShawnR (Jun 17, 2021)

Got some fly in fishing in yesterday. Nice day here in North Western Ontario. Mountain top lake trout lake on an island. Kind of remote but only a 45 minute flight from our seaplane base. The other part of the story is that when we came into the harbour, it was too rough for our little plane so we had to sit at another seaplane base until the winds subsided enough, several hours later....
All in all, still a nice day with a friend I have not hung out with much lately.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 17, 2021)

Super Cub? Beautiful country. That's the one thing about flying, you have to have time


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 17, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Super Cub? Beautiful country. That's the one thing about flying, you have to have time



Yep, as they say with general aviation, "If you have time to fly, and need to get there, drive!" 



Brent H said:


> Nice catch!!!



@Brent H if you can get up here, and let your captain release you for a day, I could take you somewhere. 

Usual rules apply...blindfold and surrender your phone, but you know.....gotta protect these spots....


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 17, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Super Cub? Beautiful country. That's the one thing about flying, you have to have time



It is actually a J3 with a PA11 conversion.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 17, 2021)

@ShawnR :  I may take you up on that amazing offer!!!  Screw the Captain- I am the “Chief”  - vessel broken down pending return from fishing trip


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 17, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @ShawnR :  I may take you up on that amazing offer!!!  Screw the Captain- I am the “Chief”  - vessel broken down pending return from fishing trip



That right there is power! 

@Brent H If we go, it will be a different plane. I fly a Cessna 172 on floats. I sold my float plane last year so borrow a friends when I want/can. I am "between planes".. right now.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 17, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> It is actually a J3 with a PA11 conversion.


Gotta luv it, real airplanes have propellers and tail wheels. Dad had a Luscombe and I've put in quite a few hours with it.
I'd be careful taking a sailor in an float plane,,,,,,, they think propellers need to be "under" the water,LOL


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 18, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Gotta luv it, real airplanes have propellers and tail wheels. Dad had a Luscombe and I've put in quite a few hours with it.
> I'd be careful taking a sailor in an float plane,,,,,,, they think propellers need to be "under" the water,LOL



Nice! I was in a Luscombe once for an hour or so. Good point on the propeller thing!! I would have to keep an eye on him!


----------

